# new shop - free delivery



## Essex Reptile (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi All,

Our new on-line shop goes live in a few days.

Pre-register now for free delivery on your first order.

Essex Reptile

As keepers and breeders of snakes and lizards, we at Essex Reptile 
understand the needs of your animals. We've committed to bringing you 
quality brand products at the best prices, with prompt and friendly service.

We hope to see you soon!


----------



## Essex Reptile (Feb 7, 2012)

*Update*

7 day to go! Register now


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

wasent this advertised some where a few weeks back as being only a few days?


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

and maybe give everyone a little bit of a idea of prices and so on?


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Essex Reptile said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our new on-line shop goes live in a few days.
> 
> ...


Does this include free delivery for livestock and frozen food?.


catch and release


----------



## Essex Reptile (Feb 7, 2012)

*Go Live*

We wanted to have the Feb site live for 1st Feb but a couple of tech issues held us back. We had a soft start via eBay and Amazon where you will find us the cheapest on almost all items, the web site will bring even better value as no seller fees to pay to eBay/Amazon. 

Regards Paul


----------



## Essex Reptile (Feb 7, 2012)

*free delievry*

Hi catch and release,

Yes free delivery on your first order whatever you order!

Paul


----------



## Essex Reptile (Feb 7, 2012)

*Go Live*

Evening everyone

The site is up and running, just hit the big red button!

Check it out if you get time, great opening offer on LUCKY REPTILE HERP NURSERY II – INCUBATOR Essex Reptile - Lucky Reptile Herp Nursery II - Incubator
And LUCKY REPTILE HATCHRITE 2L Essex Reptile - Lucky Reptile Hatchrite 2L

See you all soon.

Paul 

Essex Reptile


----------



## Essex Reptile (Feb 7, 2012)

*New shop*

Bump up


----------

